# مساعدة : كيفية تصنيع التكسابون



## yyamenn (14 فبراير 2012)

اريد كيفية تصنيع التكسابون على نطاق صغير لو سمحتم واجركم على الله


----------



## محمد سمير زغلول (11 أبريل 2012)

شكل التكسابون مختلف عما رأيته خارج مصر هل هناك انواع افضل منه وهل الشركات الكبرى بتستعمله ام ان هنك مركب اخر؟؟؟


----------



## atef7000 (12 أبريل 2012)

التكسابون أنواع فيه بتاع هنكل وفيه ايطالى وسعودى وهندى أما بالنسبة لتصنيعه فدى عملية صعبة لأنها عايزة امكانيات كبيرة على حد علمى


----------



## عبدالقادر2 (19 أبريل 2012)

الاخ الكريم موضوع صناعة التكسابون ليس فيه استحالة لكن دائما فى بلادنا ستجد التحدى فى تحكم الشركات العالميه للخامات واسعارها وبالتالى فستكون تكلفة المنتج بعد تصنيعه اغلى من شراء التكسابون من شركاته وفى اعتقادى هذا هو الحصار الاقتصادى وما يحزننا فعلا هو وجود اشخاص من نفس الوطن لا يهمهم الا الربح المادى واخرون مهمتهم تهيئه الراى العام للاستيراد بغض النظر عما يسببه هذا من اضرار للاجيال القادمه ولكن لننظر لنصف الكوب المملؤ
انت تريد صناعة التكسابون فلنفكر سويا مم يتكون وكيفيه انتاجه ففى النهايه ما هو الا مادة يتم تفاعلها مع الكبريت لانتاج سلفونيك خاص وبعدها يتم معادلته كاى منظف عادى مع بعض الاحتياطات ولكن
لابد من معرفة الفرق بين سلفنة المركب الاليفاتى والمركب الاروماتى الاخير اسهل بالتاكيد وهو ما يتم تصنيع السلفونيك العادى ولكن فى حالة الاليفاتى فيجب استخدام محفز ضوئى واقصد هنا فى المفاعل يتم وضع مصابيح الفوق بنفسجيه 
نحن نحتاج الى لوريل ايثير لكن نفاعله مع كب ا 2 ليصير تكسابون ولكن كده تيقى الحياه سهله فلابد من تصنيعه اولا من تفاعل كحول اللوريل مع الايثيلين اوكسي حتى نحصل على الايثير وبعد ذلك نفاعله مع غاز ثانى اكسيد الكبريت ونلاحظ ان التفاعل عكسى ولذلك يجب الاحتياط لذلك 
التكسابون صوديوم لوريل ايثر سلفات + 2 مول من ايثيلين اوكسيد
وزن جزيئى 382جم/مول
يستخدم خامات 
نباتيه من جوز الهند وزيت النخيل
بتروليه اوكسيد الايثيلين
غير عضويه ثالث اوكسيد الكبريت & هيدروكسيد الصوديوم
C12H25O(CH2CH2O)4SO3Na
مع تحياتى واحترامى ويارب تصميمك يبقى اكتر منى انا من عشرين سنه كنت بافكر فى الحكاية دى لكن يابنى احنا جيل اتظلم كتير ربنا يوفقكم انتم واحنا تحت الامر فى اى مساعدة


----------



## عبدالقادر2 (19 أبريل 2012)

عفوا انا كررت ثانى اكسيد الكبريت انا اقصد ثالث اكسيد الكبريت


----------



## عبدالقادر2 (21 أبريل 2012)

السلام عليكم انا عملت شويه بحث على التكسابون لكن لم اجد رد فلعل المانع خير لو مهتمين اكتب لكم باقى المعلومات ان شاء الله


----------



## atef7000 (22 أبريل 2012)

أيوه مهتمين انشاء الله واحنا متابعينك


----------



## rselias (22 أبريل 2012)

عبدالقادر2 قال:


> السلام عليكم انا عملت شويه بحث على التكسابون لكن لم اجد رد فلعل المانع خير لو مهتمين اكتب لكم باقى المعلومات ان شاء الله


طبعاً مهتمين جداً جداً م. عبد القادر
تأكد أننا نشجعك أكثر أن تواصل الكتابة من خبرتك في هذا المجال
شكراً وإلى الأمام.


----------



## جمال سلطان (1 مايو 2012)

شكرا جزيلا لتعليق م عبد القادر وربنا يبارك لك فى صحتك نحن فى حاجة الى خبرتك فى مجال التصنيع المعقد خصوصا لما يتم استيراده من الخارج من الشرق والغرب علشان ننهى ثقافة الاستيراد السائدة ويبقى انتاج الخامات الاساسية متوفر محليا ونفتح المجال لمشاريع جديدة


----------



## عبدالقادر2 (1 مايو 2012)

Fatty Acids and Derivatives
from Coconut Oil
Gregorio C. Gervajio
1. THE WORLD’S FATS AND OILS OUTPUT
The oleochemical industry is fairly well developed and its future secure because of
a reliable supply of raw materials. The world’s fats and oils output has been
growing rapidly over the past few decades, far beyond the need for human nutrition.
The world’s production and consumption of natural oils and fats has grown from
79.2 million t in 1990 to 117 million t in 2001. Malaysia, Indonesia, and Argentina
are notable excess-supply producers; India, the European Union countries, and
China are notable high-demand areas that supplement regional production through
imports (1).
The principal raw materials from which the natural fatty acids are derived are
tallow, crude tall oil, coconut, palm kernel, and soybean oils.
Many new fatty acid plants have been built in Southeast Asia, which is a major
source of coconut and palm oils used as raw materials for the production of C8–C14
fatty acids. Altogether, those countries (excluding China and India) have producers
of fatty acids from oil splitting with a capacity of 1.5 million t. Significant amounts
of the increasing production are being exported to other areas, including the
United States, Western Europe, and Japan (2).
The Philippines, a major producer of coconut oil, established its first oleochemical
plant of limited capacity in 1967. The plant produced only 3,000 t/year of coco
Bailey’s Industrial Oil and Fat Products, Sixth Edition, 
Six Volume Set.
Edited by Fereidoon Shahidi. Copyright 
# 2005 John Wiley & Sons, Inc.
1
fatty alcohols using KAO
’s technology via the methyl ester route. This was
followed by a moderate-size plant, a joint venture between KAO Japan and a local
partner commissioned in 1980, producing 25,000 t of coco fatty alcohol and a host
of oleochemical derivatives.
COCOCHEM
’s cocochemical plant, established in 1984, was the biggest in the
region during that period, with a splitting capacity of 70,000 t crude coconut oil and
producing 36,000 t of fatty alcohols, 9,000 t of glycerine, and various cuts of fatty
acids and fatty alcohols. The plant uses the Lurgi technology of the hydrogenation
of fatty acids to produce fatty alcohols. Recent data for the Phillippines listed a
capacity of 25,000 t of alcohol products from coconut oil by the fatty acid hydrogenation
process for Cocochem and 4,000 t for Colgate. Phillippinas Kao produced
30,000 t of alcohol products from coconut oil using the methyl ester hydrogenation
process (3). Consumption of fatty acids in the United States, Western Europe, and
Japan totaled 2.5 million t in 2001. There was a sharp decline in production and
consumption of fatty acid in North America after the events of September 2001.
However, growth is expected at the rate of 2.3% for the consumption of split acids
for the period 2000
–2006. Growth in Western Europe is expected at the rate of
1.2%/yr for the period 2001
–2006. Japan’s consumption is expected to decline (2).
2. THE ROLE OF COCONUT OIL IN THE OLEOCHEMICAL
INDUSTRY WORLDWIDE
Coconut oil and palm kernel oil, a coproduct of palm oil, comprise less than 5% of
the total natural fats and oils, but they are important feedstocks of the oleochemical
industry.
Coconut oil is commercially a major source of lauric acid. Together with palm
kernel oil and, to a small extent, babassu oil, it belongs to the so-called lauric oils,
which are characterized by their high lauric oil content of approximately 50%.
The lauric oils are highly desirable materials in the oleochemical industry worldwide
because of the importance of the lauric fraction especially in the manufacture
of soaps and detergents (4).
Coconut oil is well positioned because it has the unique advantage of having its
fatty acid composition falling within the carbon chain spectrum highly desired by
the oleochemical industry where the C12 and C14 fatty acid fractions are sought
after. Table 1 shows the fatty acid composition of coconut oil and palm kernel oil.
The caproic to capric (C6
–C10) fatty acid fractions comprising approximately
15% are good materials for plasticizer range alcohol and for polyol esters. The
latter are used in high-performance oil for jet engines and for the new generation
of lubricants. These acid fractions are also the basic material for the manufacture of
medium-chain triglycerides, a highly valued dietary fat.
The C12
–C18 fatty acid fractions, approximately 85% of the coconut oil fatty
acid composition, are the primary raw materials for detergent-grade fatty alcohols.
Coconut oil is a primary source of basic oleochemicals and a host of other oleochemical
derivatives. Figure 1 indicates some of the major processes by which
2 
FATTY ACIDS AND DERIVATIVES FROM COCONUT OIL
Figure 1. 
Oleochemical raw materials and their derivatives (6).
TABLE 1. Fatty Acid Composition of Coconut and Palm Kernel Oils (5).
Fatty Acid Formula Coconut Oil (%) Palm Kernel Oil (%)
Caproic C
6H12O2 0.2–0.8 0–1
Caprylic C
8H16O2 6–9 3–5
Capric C
10H20O2 6–10 3–5
Lauric C
12H24O2 46–50 44–51
Myristic C
14H28O2 17–19 15–17
Palmitic C
16H32O2 8–10 7–10
Stearic C
18H36O2 2–3 2–3
Oleic C
18H34O2 5–7 12–19
Linoleic C
18H32O2 1–2.5 1–2
THE ROLE OF COCONUT OIL IN THE OLEOCHEMICAL INDUSTRY WORLDWIDE 
3
various oleochemicals and their derivatives can be obtained from fats and oils.
These processes are applicable to coconut oil with the exception of epoxidation
and direct sulfation because coconut oil lacks the necessary unsaturation to initiate
the two reactions. As can be seen from Figure 1, a great number of oleochemicals
can be derived from natural fats and oils. These olechemicals 
find increasing use in
various applications.
3. TYPES OF FATTY ACIDS AND DERIVATIVES FROM
COCONUT OIL AND THEIR GENERAL APPLICATIONS
Coconut oil is one of the most important raw materials for the oleochemical industry.
The whole range of its fatty acid composition is used as the starting material for
a wide variety of oleochemical products. Fatty acids are the building blocks that,
with proper selection and application of oleochemistry, are converted to higher
valued products.
Coconut oil is considered a saturated oil. From Table 1, it can be seen that coconut
oil has approximately 92% saturated fatty acid, from caproic to stearic, and only
around 8% unsaturated fatty acid, composed of oleic acid and linoleic acid.
3.1. Types of Fatty Acids from Coconut Oil
Fatty acids obtained by the high-pressure splitting of coconut oil, as discussed later
in this Chapter, are distilled and can be fractionated into various fractions or individual
cuts. Types commercially available are the following (7).
1. 
Whole distilled coconut fatty acid. A refined product whose fatty acid
composition is identical to that of the original oil.
2. 
Caprylic, capric acid. The low-molecular-weight fraction comprising around
55% C8 and 40% C10 fatty acid fractions with small amounts of C6 and C12
fractions.
3. 
Topped coconut fatty acid. The C12–C18 fraction after topping off the
C8
–C10 fraction.
4. 
Lauric, myristic acid. The medium-chain fatty acid fraction comprising
approximately 72% C12 and 26% C14 fatty acid fractions with traces of
C10 and C16 fatty acid fractions.
5. 
Lauric acid. A pure-cut C12 fatty acid with a purity of 99% minimum with
traces of C10 and C14 fatty acid fractions.
6. 
Myristic acid. A pure-cut C14 fatty acid with a purity of 98% minimum and
traces of C12 and C16 fatty acid fractions.
There is a market for individual cuts of fatty acids of high purity. These are highly
desired by certain industries, such as the cosmetic industry, and command higher
prices.
Table 2 shows the typical composition and properties of these types of fatty acids
as produced by United Coconut Chemicals Philippines, Inc.
4 
FATTY ACIDS AND DERIVATIVES FROM COCONUT OIL
TABLE 2. Fatty Acid Product Specifications (7).
Color Lovibond
5.25 inches Approximate
Unsaponifiable Carbon Chain Distribution
Fatty Acid Product Iodine Acid Saponification Titer Matter Y R
Products Code Value Value Value (
C) (% maximum) (maximum) (maximum) C6 C8 C10 C12 C14 C16 C18 C18 : 1 C18 : 2
Whole distilled Philacid 6–10 268–274 269–275 21–25 0.5 15 1.5 0.5 7.5 6.5 48 18 9 2 7 2
coconut fatty acid 0818
(C8–C18)
Caprylic–capric Philacid 0.8 maximum 355–365 356–366 1–5 0.5 — — 4 55 39 3 — — — — —
acid (C8–C10) 0810
Topped coconut fatty Philacid 8–12 254–260 254–260 25–29 0.5 15 1.5 — — 1.0 55 22 10 2.5 8 2
acid (C12–C18) 1218
Lauric acid (C12) Philacid 0.3 maximum 279–281 279–281 42–43 0.5 8 0.8 — — 0–1 99 min. 0–1 — — — —
1200
Myristic acid (C14) Philacid 0.3 maximum 245–247 245–247 53–54 0.5 8 0.8 — — — 0–2 98 min. 0–2 — — —
1400
Lauric–myristic acid Philacid 0.5 maximum 268–273 268–273 33–35 0.5 10 1.0 — — 1 72 26 1 — — —
(C12–C14) 1214
3.2. Oleochemical Derivatives from Coconut Oil and Their
General Applications
Coconut fatty acids and their various fractions, aside from being used directly, are
converted further to other derivatives. Their range of application covers a broad
spectrum in the oleochemical industry. As shown in Figure 1, fatty acids can undergo
different processes in the manufacture of various oleochemical derivatives.
Among the more common products and applications are the following:
Fatty Acids. 
A large volume of coconut fatty acids are used as major components
in toilet soap manufacture. Its high lauric content provides the quick lathering properties
of toilet soap.
Fatty Acid Esters. 
Different fatty acid fractions can be esterified with a monoalcohol
or a polyol to yield various esters. Polyol esters of trimethylol propane or
pentaerythritol and C8
–C10 fatty acids are the bases for high-performance lubricants.
Re-esteri
fication of C8–C10 fatty acid with glycerol yields a medium-chain
triglyceride, a low-viscosity, highly stable oil. Medium-chain triglyceride is used as
a solvent for 
flavors, in the surface treatment of dried fruits, and as a high-energy,
readily digestible dietary fat.
Esteri
fication with monoalcohol, such as isopropanol and myristic acid, yields
isopropyl myristate, an important cosmetic ingredient. Glyceryl monoesters and
wax esters 
find application as food emulsifiers, mold release agents, and lubricants
for the plastic industry.
Fatty Alcohols. 
Fatty alcohol is considered a basic oleochemical manufactured
by high-pressure hydrogenation of fatty acids or fatty acid methyl esters. The
majority of the fatty alcohol produced is further subjected to various processes,
such as sulfation, ethoxylation, amination, phosphatization, sul
fitation, and others.
Fatty alcohol can be fractionated to separate the C8
–C10 fraction, known as
plasticizer range alcohol, and the C12
–C18, known as the detergent range alcohol.
The plasticizer range alcohol is a liquid with good dissolving power. It can be used
in a limited way as a solvent for printing inks and lacquers. Esteri
fication with a
polycarboxylic acid, such as phthalic anhydride, yields an excellent plasticizer
especially for PVC.
The C12
–C14 alcohol finds special application as lubricant additives and in the
formulation of bearing and hydraulic oils. The C16
–C18 fatty alcohol finds application
as a defoamer, as a solubility retarder for syndet bars, and as a consistency
giving factor in creams, lipstick, pastes, and polishes.
By far, the greatest application of fatty alcohol is in the manufacture of fatty
alcohol sulfate and fatty alcohol ether sulfate. These materials possess good foaming
properties and ready biodegradability and are extensively used as base surfactants
for laundry detergent products, shampoos, dishwashing liquids, and cleaners.
Polyglycol Ethers. 
Polyglycol ethers, produced by the reaction of fatty alcohol
with ethylene oxide, constitute the most important class of nonionic surfactants.
They possess good wetting properties, produce relatively low foam, and are highly
effective at low temperature and low concentration. They are used as textile auxiliaries,
in dishwashing liquids, degreasing products, and liquid cleaner formulations.
6 
FATTY ACIDS AND DERIVATIVES FROM COCONUT OIL
Other Specialty Surfactants. 
Monoalkyl phosphate, fatty alcohol ether phosphate,
and fatty alcohol sulfosuccinate are some of the specialty surfactants derived
from fatty alcohol with speci
fic applications in the cosmetics and other chemical
industries.
Fatty Amides. 
Cocomonoethanolamide and cocodiethanolamide formed by the
reaction of fatty acids or esters with monoethanolamine or diethanolamine are
popularly used as foam boosters for shampoos and detergent products.
Fatty Amines. 
Fatty amines are the most important nitrogen derivatives of fatty
acids. They are produced by the reaction of fatty acids with ammonia and hydrogen.
They are the bases for the manufacture of quaternary ammonium compounds used
as fabric softeners and biocides. Fatty amine oxides are mild to the skin with good
cleaning and foaming properties and 
find application as a shampoo ingredient. The
above mentioned products are but some of the oleochemical derivatives from coconut
fatty acids (5).
3.3. Principles and Methods in the Manufacture of Oleochemicals
Oleochemicals, by their very name, may be de
fined as chemicals from oil. These
could be natural fats and oils, or oils of petrochemical origin. To have a clear distinction,
oleochemicals derived from natural oils are termed natural oleochemicals,
whereas those derived from petrochemicals are termed synthetic oleochemicals (8).
The natural oleochemicals are obtained from natural oils with the least change in
the structure of the carbon chain fraction. In contrast, synthetic oleochemicals are
built up from ethylene to the desired carbon chain fraction or from oxidation of
petroleum waxes.
Fats and oils are renewable products of nature. One can aptly call them 
‘‘oil from
the sun
’’ where the sun’s energy is biochemically converted to valuable oleochemicals
via oleochemistry. Natural oleochemicals derived from natural fats and oils by
splitting or 
trans-esterification, such as fatty acids, methyl esters, and glycerine are
termed basic oleochemicals. Fatty alcohols and fatty amines may also be counted as
basic oleochemicals, because of their importance in the manufacture of derivatives
(8). Further processing of the basic oleochemicals by different routes, such as
esteri
fication, ethoxylation, sulfation, and amidation (Figure 1), produces other
oleochemical products, which are termed oleochemical derivatives.
The succeeding discussions detail the processing methods in the manufacture of
the basic oleochemicals and their derivatives.
4. FATTY


----------



## Abu Laith (1 مايو 2012)

الله الله يجزيك الخير كله الموضوع مهم جدااااااا واتمنى لكم الازدهار والابتكار


----------



## أحمد.مبروك (1 نوفمبر 2016)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاتة . ممكن اعرف رقم موبايل حضرتك المهندس المحترم م. عبدالقادر


----------



## HAKIM201089 (25 يونيو 2018)

بارك الله فيكم جميعا ... فعلا نحن تحت حصار ورهن للشركات الاجنبية والمصنعين الغرب_*اتمنى واعمل على الوصول لاكبر قدر ممكن من المعلومات لعلي اصنع شي يعين بلادي
*_


----------

